# Need a Player (or 2) for Friday Nights (Bay City, MI)



## Schayde (Jan 13, 2008)

We're looking for a player (or 2) for a weekly Friday Night game.
We play in Bay City, MI.
3.5 Rules.
Playing in Forgotten Realms.
Older Players (two 39-year-olds and a 35-year-old are the core players).
Game starts about 5-6pm every week, and ends about 11pm-midnight.  

Email me for more details:
p.kehrer@chartermi.net


----------

